# New to Site



## howler50 (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad to be on board- Looks like a great site- Visit my website at www.hihopehuntingclub.com - We predator hunt as part of our Whitetail Deer management program- Check us out-

I mainly hunt Coyotes and we have alot of them- Lots of cattle farmers and fish farmers around here- I just bought a new 22-250 Savage Model 12 with a Thumbhole stock-


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site!


----------

